# Naneu Black OPS Alpha camera bag review.



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

*Naneu Military OPS Alpha camera bag review.*

Hi guys,

Further to the thread here I ended up going for the Naneu Military OPS Alpha camera bag so I thought I would post a brief review of the bag. The review was carried out with a Fuji S1000 so the photo and video quality isn't great but it is better than nothing!

Some photographs first:


From the top by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


From zipped compartment which again has several dividers by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


Main compartment. At the minute there is just a rain cover and a Giottos rocket air blower in there but plenty of space for a lunch box by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


Name tag. I like that the bag doesn't shout that it is a camera bag. by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


From the back. This shows the thick straps including for around the waist band. by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


These are the flaps that cover the camera compartment. The camera compartment lifts out completely and the divider with the main bag can also be removed to create one big ruck sack. by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


This is the camera compartment about to close and shows the fastener clip to hold it. by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


My current layout. This shows the 60D with the 24-70 f2.8, 18-55 IS II in front and 70-200 f2.8 behind with the Speedlite 430 EX II on top of it. Beside that are assorted caps and a spare battery by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


My current layout. This shows the 60D with the 24-70 f2.8, 18-55 IS II in front and 70-200 f2.8 behind by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr​





Thanks for looking

Stevie


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks well Steve.
Been out modelling it or testing the waterproofing yet?
Certainly looks the part, and you might consider putting the lens caps and whatnot there, into an outer pocket, and using the space for the other lens you've shown in the video sitting on top of the bigger zoom - if it'll not protrude when standing upright.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Phil,

It has been through several layout changes but no haven't had it outside yet. My wife had a baby over the holidays so haven't done any work yet with it! Unfortunately the flash is slightly to long to fit in standing up.

Stevie


----------

